# [SOLVED] My Toshiba is not working it just has a black screen and with codes and numb



## lala24 (Nov 6, 2011)

I need help. My toshiba NB205 is not working properly. When I turn it on I just get a black screen and then it says For Realtek RTL8101E etc. PXE-E61: Media test failure, check cable PXE-M0F: Exiting PXE ROM. This product is covered by one or more of the following patents, etc. and it says a bunch of other stuff and it keeps repeating it. I read in other forums that Im supposed to get into the BIO but I need step by step directions on how to resolve this problem because usually when I have a problem with my laptop I can access safe mode and restore it to a previous point and if it's really bad I recover it but now nothing is working. Yesterday, the laptop was freezing a lot and it was working slower than usual and it shut off once for no reason but today it's not working at all. At first when I turned it on it went to a black screen and there were two options Launch start up repair or start normally but when I clicked on the launch start up repair there would be a quick flash of a blue screen and then it went to a black screen with the cursor and nothing else. I tried going into safe mode but it didnt work. I tried pressing ALT-CTRL-DEL when I was at the black screen but nothing worked. I tried a bunch of other things and thats when it went to this screen with the black screen and saying things like Realteck etc. this product is covered by one ore more....... So, please could you help, I have a bunch of school work on this laptop and I really need to access those files. Thank you so much.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: My Toshiba is not working it just has a black screen and with codes and numbers*

Is this laptop out of warranty?

Usually you get this message if the boot options is configured incorrectly or the hard drive is failing/failed

To enter the BIOS press F2 at when you power on the laptop (at the Toshiba screen)


----------



## lala24 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: My Toshiba is not working it just has a black screen and with codes and numbers*

Yes, the laptop is out of warranty but I was finally able to recover the laptop to factory setting but now Im having another problem. The back light is dim unless it's charging (I can still see everything on the screen but it's annoying). Does anyone know how to fix this and what the problem might be?


----------



## lala24 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: My Toshiba is not working it just has a black screen and with codes and numbers*

I also want to say that when I was trying recover my laptop to factory setting by holding the zero I was getting the F3-FF00-0006 Error (but first the screen was black and with my cursor and I waited for about and hour and then the error message came). The way I was finally able to do the complete recovery is by pressing the F8 and then choosing Repair Your Computer then my screen turned black with just a cursor. You have to be patient, it might take about an hour or so until the repair options finally come up. (And just to let you know if your getting the black sreen, your computer is still working but much much slower, it's still trying to repair itself so be patient). Well, I tried all of the seven repair options like trying to restore it to a previous point etc. but none of them worked and it took forever cause I always had to go back to the Repair Your Computer and wait for a long time at the black screen again. Anyways, what finally worked is when I was at the 7 repair options I didnt choose any of it, I turned my laptop around and I was looking at the battery and I dont know if I hit the ESC button or some other button with my finger but the big WARNING screen popped up for Recovery.. so try pressing the ESC button or some other buttons when your at the repair option screen or turn your laptop upside down LOL. I dont know if this will work for everyone, but it worked for me. Good luck


----------



## lala24 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Re: My Toshiba is not working it just has a black screen and with codes and numbers*

Ok, figured out that my back light was turned down and now everything is working right.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My Toshiba is not working it just has a black screen and with codes and numbers*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------

